# Ibanez brings the "Premium" to the bassists



## Solstafir (Jun 30, 2011)

Couldn't find any relative posts so, here they are: 


















Ibanez.com | Basses | SR Premium


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jun 30, 2011)

These were announced at Winter NAMM, I think. I think they won't be released until sometime this summer though. Beautiful basses too! I really dig the 5 string.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 30, 2011)

Holy crap knobs and switches. Otherwise looks cool.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jun 30, 2011)

Not sure if I'm a fan of where the input jack is, but otherwise pretty righteous!


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jun 30, 2011)

SilenceIsACrime said:


> Not sure if I'm a fan of where the input jack is, but otherwise pretty righteous!



I agree, it's a pretty awkward placement. Other than that though, these look pretty nice.


----------



## Djent (Jun 30, 2011)

Jack looks off, but the body looks cool, and the Nordstrand set should give it a nice sound.

I'm more excited for the Grooveline series, though.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 30, 2011)

onetimeoneplace said:


> Jack looks off, but the body looks cool, and the Nordstrand set should give it a nice sound.
> 
> I'm more excited for the Grooveline series, though.



Really? Those are both shockingly expensive and unutterably hideous 

I have to say, I really dig the SR Premiums. Especially with the Nordy Big Singles, I'd love to snag the 5-string maple-topped version if I ever have over a grand sitting around.


----------



## Dayn (Jul 1, 2011)

I wish there were premium or prestige BTBs.


----------



## Infinite Recursion (Jul 1, 2011)

I'd be interested if they did a six string, but other then that I'd just rather buy a BTB.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jul 1, 2011)

Dayn said:


> I wish there were premium or prestige BTBs.



Agreed.


----------



## OlisDead (Jul 1, 2011)

They look good.


----------



## MetalMike04 (Jul 2, 2011)

damn talk about wood sandwich


----------



## thedarkoceans (Jul 2, 2011)

they are out like from 2 months.and i would liike to buy those jaw-dropping 5 strings


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jul 2, 2011)

The input jack looks well-placed to wrap the cable around the strap to me. But you wouldn't be able to use a right-angle cable..which I do.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 2, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> unutterably hideous


 
I kinda dig the looks, but I haven't played one yet or seen one in the wild so who knows how comfy they are. 

The price is pretty high, even though they are MIJ.


----------



## Thep (Jul 2, 2011)

I think those look spectacular.


----------



## leandroab (Jul 3, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The price is pretty high, even though they are MIJ.


I thought the Premium line was a "prestige" line made in Indonesia, but cheaper (veneer instead of real tops, etc...)


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 3, 2011)

Those are pretty hot!  I'd hit it, I really like the Nordies in my Ray so I'm sure those probably sound sweet as well!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 3, 2011)

leandroab said:


> I thought the Premium line was a "prestige" line made in Indonesia, but cheaper (veneer instead of real tops, etc...)



I was talking about the Grooveline basses, not the SR Premiums.


----------



## silversnail (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm desperate for one of the five string ones, but I'm not sure I'd be willing to give up my current bass for one :')


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jul 3, 2011)

God I wished they made guitars with these woods


----------



## leandroab (Jul 3, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I was talking about the Grooveline basses, not the SR Premiums.



Ohhh ok


----------



## Powermetalbass (Jul 13, 2011)

Only the SR 1200 is available in Canada. I have to order from the states for the 1400 and pay stupid customs fees. The 1200 doesn't look bad, just think I'd prefer the 1400.

Anybody know the weight of these basses? are they lightish like most SR's or did they add some weight to these?


----------



## sell2792 (Jul 13, 2011)

I definitely like these better than the Premium RGs, and I don't even play bass.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 13, 2011)

It looks like they ripped off the Schecter Stilleto basses a bit to me, just on the body and coloring.


----------



## deevit (Jul 13, 2011)

Very nice looking basses, love the top and the pickups, but a single laminate between the top and body would have looked classier IMO. This reminds me of plywood, especially on the horns..


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jul 13, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> It looks like they ripped off the Schecter Stilleto basses a bit to me, just on the body and coloring.



Nah, the SR body shape has been unchanged for ages. And it's hard to rip off the look of natural wood 

The Stilettos are either maple neckthru + bubinga top or maple neckthru + flame maple top. These are pretty different. Similar EQ setup, to these SR Premiums but different scale lengths, body thicknesses, neck profiles... I'd love to have one of each


----------

